# Am I a bad fishkeeper?



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I started into fish keeping about 2 1/2 months ago. Everything seems to be going good, cept I seem to lose fish more than I thought I would. My first month I lost one guppy I am guessing due to the cycling process. After that month, I bought 10 neon tetras and 2 died for no reason I could tell. I now have 3 cichlids (i don't know what kind) that my friend got me from Walmart, and one hasn't eaten since I got it, and is sitting on the bottem of the tank breathing hard. I have a $40 test kit and have checked everything, my ph is 7.3 right now, my ammonia is low, my nitrite levels are non-detectable, and my nitrate levels are about 15 ppm. my temp is about sits at around 79-81. Can anyone explain what is happening?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i see no problem wit the loss of guppy, the neons probobly died from disease or continuing the cycle and the cichlid is either sick or just stressed...dont worry ur doing a fine job


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Coolness! thats what I wanted to hear!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

buddy dont worry those r truly minor lost 
for a beginner thats nothing 
plus u got a test kit, i dont even have one :laugh: 
when i had neons long time ago they would die on me for no reasons as well...


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea I don't even have a test kit







and my fish are happy







, piranhas are hardy too. Fish used to die in my old tank cause i had an old filter, make sure you have a strong filter in the tank. Just respect your fish and you're a good fishkeeper.


----------

